# Officer Down: Nicholas Sottile - [Lake Placid, Florida]



## kwflatbed

01/15/2007
*Fla. trooper fatally shot during traffic stop*

*Officer Down: Nicholas Sottile* - [Lake Placid, Florida]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 48
*Additional Info:* Sergeant Nicholas Sottile had served with the Florida Highway Patrol for 24 years. He is survived by his wife, daughter and son.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Sottile was shot and killed during a traffic stop. *Date of Incident:* January 12, 2007

*Fla. trooper shot, killed in traffic stop*
Sun-Sentinel.com
LAKE PLACID- A Florida Highway Patrol trooper was fatally shot Friday while attempting to make a traffic stop in Central Florida, authorities said.
Sgt. Nicholas G. Sottile II, 48, was shot in Highlands County just north of the city of Lake Placid at 3:22 p.m. Authorities were searching for two occupants of a light-colored "Toyota Camry type vehicle" who were last seen leaving the area, one on foot and the other in the vehicle, the FHP said in a statement.
One of the occupants shot Sottile once, the FHP said. ...

*Full Story: Fla. trooper fatally shot during traffic stop*

*Florida Trooper Fatally Shot; Suspects Captured* 
*Story by wftv.com*

Two suspects have been arrested in connection with the shooting of a Florida Highway Patrol trooper in Highlands County. 
Few Details have been released, but an FHP spokeswoman said the two were captured Saturday morning. 
A news conference is scheduled for to discuss details of the arrests and release further information on Friday's fatal shooting. 
From the ground and the air, law enforcement officers hunted for the two suspected gunmen who shot and killed FHP Trooper Nicholas Sottile. Officers searched cars and hovered above from a helicopter Friday night. 
Dodson said, "It's a tragic lose for the Highway Patrol because he was a good guy. I knew him personally. I knew him for 21 years and he was an awesome guy." 
Investigators said the men opened fire and shot Sgt. Sottile in the chest during a traffic stop on US-27, North of Lake Placid. That's when the Trooper radioed for help. 
"He called in on the radio and said, 'Can you send me some help? I need some back-up'," said Dodson. 
One suspect was seen running into the neighboring orange groves. The other sped away. State Troopers said it's a terrible loss and they will do whatever it takes to find the men who killed one of their own. 
Dodson said, "That vehicle fled the area. It traveled North on US-27 and was later lost by witnesses." 
Sgt. Sottile was not wearing a bullet proof vest because Troopers are given the option not to wear them.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

kwflatbed said:


> Sgt. Sottile was not wearing a bullet proof vest .


Tragic, wear your vests!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DodgeRam

Thats ridiculous they give you the option to wear a vest or not.


----------

